# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Me ndihmoni me nje emer shqip

## prishtinase

Me ndihmoni te gjej nji emer  shqip    ju lutem  per vajza

----------


## toni007

http://www.emrashqiptare.com/

----------


## prishtinase

s'hapet ky link toni thnx anyway  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni007

> s'hapet ky link toni thnx anyway


mua me hapet...http://www.albemigrant.com/fjalor_me_emra_shqiptar.php
provo edhe kete link

----------


## alibaba

Duhesh ma kallxu pak çka të pëlqen ty ma shumë ose qysh e sheh t'ardhmen e çikës etj, për me ditë na çfarë emni me të dhanë.

Ni emën qi pom bjen nmen çitash: Drande (shkurtim për drandofill)

----------


## Nete

Mbasi qe lindka ne pranver,i shkon edhe emri diqka lidhje me lulet (Lulera) (Erblina) (Jasemina)etj.

----------


## saura

çelistina ,me pelqen.

----------


## FLOWER

Bora
Mimoza
Hana
Sidita
Merita
Besa
Blerina
Luljeta
Ciljeta
Sibora
etj
etj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RinorZ

Enea (Emeri i vjeter i qytetit te Tetoves)

----------


## E=mc²

Ditjona, Jetmira, Besarta, Ervjena psh.

----------


## linda b

MENDOJ SE EMRI ME SHQIPTAR DHE QE ESHTE I PRANUESHEM EDHE NE BOTE ESHTE:
ALBA(keshtu quhet dhe motra ime)

----------


## cool_shqype

Sihana, Albiora

----------


## Dito

Germa *A*

Abatar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Adamata
Adan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Adana
Adani,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Adania
Adanir/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Adanira
Adea
Adea nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Adela
Adelina
Adina
Adisa
Admet/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Admeta
Admirim/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Adrian/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Adriana
Adriatik/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Adriatika
Afeid/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Afeida
Aferdita
Afrim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Afrime
Afror/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Afrore
Afta
Afërdit/ë,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Afërdita
Agim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Agime
Agimor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Agimore
Agnes/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Agnesa
Agnush/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Agnushe
Agrin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Agrina
Agron/e,-ja nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Agrone
Aguliç/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Aida
Aidan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Aidana
Aigin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Aiola
Aje
Ajkin/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Ajkina
Ajkun/ë-a emër i moçëm
Ajkuna
Ajrin/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Akullim/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Alaron/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Alarona
Alasin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Alasina
Alb/ë,-a nga fjalë e shqipes
Alba
Alban/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Albana
Albanesh/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Albanesha
Albanian names for girls starting with A
Albanor/e,-ja nga një emër vendi
Albanora
Albin/ë,-a nga fjalë e shqipes
Albina
Albiona
Albulen/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Albulena
Albun/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Albuna
Alet/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Aleta
Alina
Alkan/ë,a nga një emër vendi,ilir
Alkana
Alket/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Alketa
Alkin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi,ilir
Alkina
Almarin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Almarina
Almir/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Alper/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Alpera
Altin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Altina
Alzan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Alzana
Alzena
Alzet/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Alzeta
Amant/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Amanta
Amantin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Amantina
Amfor/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Amira
Amis/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Amisa
An/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ana
And/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Anda
Anden/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Andena
Andet/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Andik/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Andika
Andin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Andina
Anduen/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Anduena
Anes/ë,-a nga fjalë e shqipes
Anil/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Anila
Anisa
Anita
Antian/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Antiana
Antigona
Antintana
Anul/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Anula
Apollon/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Aranit/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Aranita
Arb/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Arba
Arban/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Arbana
Arben/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Arbena
Arbenia
Arbenit/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Arbenita
Arbenore
Arberasha
Arbian/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Arbiana
Arbnora
Arbor/e,-ja nga një emër vendi
Arbor/ë,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Arbresha
Arbrorja
Arbëni,-a fjalë e shqipes
Arbëresh/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Arbëri,-a fjalë e shqipes
Arbërime/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Arbërit/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Arbëror/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Ardhmëri,-a fjalë e shqipes
Ardian/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ardiana
Ardit/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Ardita
Aren/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Argjel/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Argjela
Argjend/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Argjendor/ë,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Argjendore
Argjil/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Argon/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Arian/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Ariana
Arianis/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Arianisa
Arianit/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Arianita
Aril/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Arila
Ariona
Arit/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Arjana
Arjanita
Arjet/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Arjeta
Arlind/ë,-a nga fjal ëtë shqipes
Arlinda
Armendi
Arminda
Armir/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Armira
Arnen/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes (emër bime)
Arnena
Arnes/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Arnis/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Arnisa
Arom/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Ars/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Arsa
Art/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Arta
Artan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Artana
Artar/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Artare
Arte
Artemisa
Artian/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Artiana
Artin/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes (emër bime)
Artina
Artiola
Artir/ë-a fjalë e shqipes (emër bime)
Artizan/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Artor/e,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Artora
Artorana
Arven/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Arvena
Arzan/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Arzana
Arzen/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes (emër bime)
Ashtin/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Ashtina
Astirta
Astrit/ë,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Atdhesor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Atdhesore
Atdhetar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Atea
Audar/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Audara
Audat/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Audata
Aulon/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Aulona
Aurela
Auror/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Aurora
Avenda

----------


## Dito

Emra Femerore me* B*

Bajam/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Bajame
Bajuke
Bajul/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bajula
Balad/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Baler/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Balera
Balin/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Balina
Balisha
Ballagjend/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Ballargjenda
Balleze
Ballmir/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Ballmira
Ballonj/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ballonja
Ballor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Ballore
Balloshe
Ballëz/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Balmir/ë,-a nga fjal të shqipes
Balmira
Baluke
Balushe
Bamir/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Bamira
Bardh/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Bardha
Bardhabor/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Bardhabora
Bardhan/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Bardhana
Bardhanjor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Bardhanjora
Bardhesh/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Bardhesha
Bardhim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Bardhime
Bardhin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Bardhina
Bardhok/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Bardhoke
Bardhonj/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Bardhonja
Bardhor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Bardhora
Bardhosh/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Bardhoshe
Bardhulin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Bardhulina
Bardhush/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Bardhyl/e,-ja nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bardhyle
Baren/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Barena
Baresh/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Baresha
Barid/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Barida
Barzid/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Barzida
Bashkim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Bashkime
Bat/e,-ja nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bata
Baton/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Batona
Batoniana
Batuj/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Batuja
Batul/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Batula
Batuna
Batush/e,-ja nga një emër i moçëm
Batusha
Becan/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Becana
Bedar/e,-ja nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bedare
Bedarin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bedarina
Begati,-a fjalë e shqipes
Begatia
Begatim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Begatime
Begator/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Begatore
Behar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Behare
Bejk/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Bejka
Bejkush/e,-ja nga një emër i moçëm
Bejkushe
Belin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Belina
Belit/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Belita
Beltin/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes (emër bime)
Beltina
Ben/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Bena
Benar/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Benara
Benkush/e,-ja nga një emër i moçëm
Benkushe
Benush/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Benusha
Bergina
Berkin/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Berkina
Bernardina
Berosh/e,-ja nga një emër i moçëm
Beroshe
Bers/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bersa
Bersen/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Bersena
Berzant/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Berzanta
Bes/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Besa
Besar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Besara
Besart/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Besarta
Besatar/e.-ja fjalë e shqipes
Besator/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Besfort/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Besforta
Besian/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Besiana
Besim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Besime
Besmir/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Besmira
Besmirja
Besnik/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Besnike
Besor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Besora
Bestar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Bestara
Bet/e,-a emrë i moçëm
Betare
Betej/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Betim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Betime
Betor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Bezan/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Bezana
Bidus/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bidusa
Biklen/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Biklena
Bilana
Bilbil/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Bilbile
Bilbilesha
Bilena
Bilid/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bilida
Bilisa
Bilonja
Birkena
Bisara
Bisena
Biskonja
Bitila
Bizata
Bjeshka
Bjeshkana
Bjeshkore
Bleda
Bledana
Bledare
Bledareta
Bledarina
Bledata
Blediana
Bledina
Blediona
Bledora
Blega
Blegina
Blenda
Blendara
Bleranda
Bleriana
Blerime
Blerina
Blerona
Blerore
Bleroshe
Blerta
Blertana
Blertoshe
Blertusha
Blerushe
Bletake
Bletana
Bletare
Bletmira
Bletore
Blina
Blirime
Blodina
Boikena
Bonja
Bora
Borake
Borana
Borasha
Borbardha
Borbardhja
Borea
Boriana
Borime
Borina
Borsaka
Borushe
Bregana
Bregore
Brela
Brena
Brerima
Breta
Briga
Brikena
Brikenda
Briona
Brisilda
Briza
Brizida
Bruzina
Bruzore
Bruzta
Bruztore
Bujana
Bujare
Bujaresha
Bujaria
Bujeta
Bukla
Buklore
Bukura
Bukurana
Bukuresha
Bukureza
Bukurie
Bukuriza
Bukuroshe
Bukurushe
Bulima
Bulina
Bulore
Bulëza
Bulëzime
Bulëzore
Burbuqe
Burila
Burime
Burimza
Buronja
Burrnore
Butare
Butina
Butmira
Butore
Butëza
Buzagaze
Buzida

----------


## Dito

C and Ç

Cal/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Cala
Cel/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Cela
Cem/,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ceme
Cemtar/e,-ja emër i moçëm
Cemtare
Cirkor/e,-ja emër i moçëm
Cirkore
Cuc/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Cuca
Cukela
Curlin/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Curlina
Curran/ë,-a nga një emër i moçë m
Currana
Currel/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Currela
Curril/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes

Çajup/e,-ja nga një emër vendi
Çapel/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Çelik/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Çelikor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Çelin/ë,a nga një emër i moÇëm
Çelit/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Çeljet/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Çelor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Çeltar/e,-ja nga fjalë e shqipes
Çeltin/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Çeltin/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes (lloj druri)
Çeltir/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Çiljet/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Çiltor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Çiltërim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Çlirim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Çlirimtar/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Çupëlin/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes

----------


## Dito

D

Dafin/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Dafina
Daiza
Dajtin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Dajtina
Dajz/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Dajza
Dalin/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Dalina
Dallandyshe
Dallëndysh/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Dallëndyshe
Danja
Danjana
Danjush/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Danjusha
Daran/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Darana
Dardan/ë,-a nga një emër vendi ilir
Dardana
Dardane
Dardanesh/ë,-a nga një emër vendi ilir
Dardanesha
Dasanta
Dasantil/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dasantila
Dasara
Dasaret/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dasareta
Dasha
Dashamir/ë,-a nga fjalë e shqipes
Dashamira
Dashmire
Dasht/ër,-a fjalë e shqipes (emër bime)
Dashtra
Dashuri
Dashuri,-a fjalë e shqipes
Dashurie
Dashurim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dashurime
Dastan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dastid/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dastida
Dava
Dazan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dazana
Dazem/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dazema
Dazet/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dazeta
Dazim/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dazime
Dazin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dazina
Dazmen/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dazmena
De,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Dea
Dedan/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Dedana
Dejk/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes (një lloj zogu)
Dejka
Delfinë/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Delin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Delina
Deliz/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Deliza
Delmer/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Delmere
Delmin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi ilir
Delmina
Delvin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Denat/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Denata
Desa
Detar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Detare
Diamant/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Diell/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Diella
Diellar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Diellar/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Diellare
Diellin/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Diellon/e,-a fjalë e shqipes
Diellonj/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Diellonja
Diellor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Diellore
Diellëz,-a fjalë e shqipes
Diellëz,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Diellëza
Dij/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Dija
Dijan/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dijana
Dijar/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dijara
Dijemir/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Dijemira
Dil/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Dila
Dilika
Dilin/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Dilina
Diljan/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Diljana
Dilk/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Dilosh/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Diloshe
Diluk/e,-ja nga një emër i moçëm
Diluke
Dindare
Dirin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dirina
Dit/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Dita
Ditbardh/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Ditbardha
Ditil/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ditila
Ditjon/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Ditlind/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Ditlinda
Ditlum/e,-ja nga fjalë të shqipes
Ditlume
Ditmir/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Ditmira  :buzeqeshje: 
Diton/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ditona
Ditor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Ditore
Diturak/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Diturake
Dituri
Dituri,-a fjalë e shqipes
Diturie
Dituror/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Diturore
Ditver/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Ditvera
Dodon/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Dodona
Donik/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Donika
Donjet/ë,-a nga fjalë t shqipes
Donjeta
Donmir/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Donmira
Dorargjend/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Dorargjenda
Dorart/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Dorarta
Dorbardh/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Dorbardha
Dorbor/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Dorin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dorina
Doriz/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Doriza
Dorjonë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Dorontina
Doruntin/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Doruntina
Dragobi,-a nga një emër vendi
Dram/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Dranad/e,-ja emër i moçëm
Drande
Dranush/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Dranushe
Drejt/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Drejta
Drejtar/e,-ja nga fjalë të shqipes
Drejtare
Drena
Drenaz/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Drenaza
Drenore
Drenush/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Drenusha
Drenushe
Drilon/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Drilona
Drin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Drina
Drinaz/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Drinaza
Drinor/e,-ja nga një emër vendi
Drinore
Drinush/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Drinusha
Driol/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Driola
Drit/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Drit/ëz,-a fjalë e shqipes
Drita
Dritan/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dritana
Dritbardh/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Dritbardha
Dritim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dritime
Dritjon/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Dritjona
Driton/ë,-a nga një fjalë të shqipes
Dritona
Dritosh/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dritoshe
Dritush/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dritusha
Drityll/e,-ja nga fjalë të shqipes
Dritylle
Dritësim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dritësime
Drivast/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Drivasta
Dudie
Dukagjin/e,-ja nga një emër vendi
Dukagjine
Dukuran/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dukurana
Dulin/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Dulina
Durim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Durime
Durimtar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Durimtare
Dushkaj/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Dushkan/e,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dushkana
Dushkonj/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dëbor/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Dëborak/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dëborake
Dëboran/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dëborane
Dëlir/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dëlira
Dëliran/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dëlirana
Dëlirim/ë,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dëlirime
Dëshir/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Dëshira
Dëshiran/ë,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dëshirana
Dëshirim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dëshirime

----------


## Dito

Dh

Dhelk/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Dhelka
Dhelkor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dhelkore
Dhuntare
Dhuntia
Dhurat/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Dhurata
Dhurim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Dhurime
Dhuronja

----------


## Dito

E

Eanda
Eart/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Earta
Edina
Edit/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Edlir/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Edlira
Edlirian/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Edliriana
Edon/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Edona
Edrin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Edrina
Egzon/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Ejona
Elban/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Elbana
Elbar/e,-ja nga një emër vendi
Elbara
Elbaroz/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Elbaroza
Elbasan/e,-ja nga një emër vendi
Elbun/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Elbuna
Elegji,-a fjalë e shqipes
Elhame
Elion/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Elir/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Elira
Elirian/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Eliriana
Eliza
Eljon/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Elmedina
Elmira
Elon/i,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Elona
Emine
Emir/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Emira
Emirand/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Emiranda
Emirea
Emirian/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Emiriana
Emirijon/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Emirjet/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Emirjona
Emërushe
Endrin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Endrina
Endrit/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Endrita
Engjëllesh/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Enian/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Eniana
Enis/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Enkel/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Enkela
Enkelana
Enkeleda
Enkelejd/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Enkelejda
Enklean/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Entel/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Entela
Epik/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Epikad/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Epikada
Epope,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Era
Eraa
Erag/e,-ja nga fjalë të shqipes
Eraga
Eragim/e,-ja nga fjalë të shqipes
Eragime
Erakënd/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Erand/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Erand/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Eranda
Erblin/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Erblina
Erbor/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Erbora
Erdet/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Erdetta
Erdit/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Erdita
Erin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Erina
Erind/ë,-ja nga një emër vendi
Erinda
Eris/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Erisa
Erjet/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Erjeta
Erjon/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Erjona
Erkand/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Erkanda
Erlet/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Erleta
Erlis/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Erlisa
Erlul/e,-ja nga fjalë të shqipes
Erlule
Ermaj/e,-ja nga fjalë të shqipes
Ermal/e,-ja nga fjalë të shqipes
Ermale
Ermir/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Ermira
Ern/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Eror/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Erora
Ershel/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Ershela
Ervjollc/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Ervjollca
Erz/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Erza
Erzen/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Erzena
Erëzak/e,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Erëzake
Esmeralda
Etlev/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Etleva
Etnik/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Etrit/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Etrita
Etritan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Etritana
Ezma
Ëndërr,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ëndërrim/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Ëndërrin/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Ëndërrjet/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Ëngjëllushe

----------


## Dito

Emra Malesore Per Vajza
Afërdita
Agë
Albina
Diella
Dijana
Dila
Djellusha
Drita
Elizabeta
Filë
Floria
Gjeline
Gjystja
Irena
Katrina
Kristina
Lena
Leonora
Lezë
Linda
Lizë
Luçë
Lulë
Marija
Marja
Mëri
Nora
Palina
Pashka
Prënë
Roza
Rozana
Shaqë
Suzana
Terezë
Tonë
Valbona
Valentina
Vera
Violetë
Vitore

----------


## lindihana

LINDIHANA  :ngerdheshje:

----------

